
We made a terrible song then bought Spotify streams for it as proof - macphisto178
https://noisey.vice.com/en_uk/article/j5dqdx/streamify-spotify-buying-streams-cl1ckba1t-digital-music?utm_source=nt
======
patleeman
That's some hot fire.

